# Zack Khan 3D model progress thread



## defdaz

Hey all,

Was sure which section to put this in but thought you might be interested in a 3D model I'm working on at the moment. The one and only Zack Khan!

I'll keep it updated as I progress with the model.



















:beer:


----------



## rs007

superb work mate! Think I asked you before, but I forget - what package are you using?

Would love to have the time to give this a try


----------



## gambitbullet

good likeness, it loos like you have taken a real picture, and tried to make it look fake


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate! I use Zbrush though Mudbox is supposedly better these days.


----------



## LittleChris

Looks pretty impressive, wouldn't have a clue where to start!


----------



## yannyboy

Impressive. :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## defdaz

gambitbullet said:


> good likeness, it loos like you have taken a real picture, and tried to make it look fake


Thanks - the inset pic is a real photo that I'm using for reference purposes. Just so you can compare the real thing to the model. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Cheers guys!


----------



## gambitbullet

how long does something like this take?


----------



## ElfinTan

Stunning!


----------



## defdaz

About six hours so far, probably 20 hours to finish model before any texturing.

This head bust of Flex took about 15 hours.


----------



## defdaz

ElfinTan said:


> Stunning!


Awww  Thanks! :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

defdaz said:


> Awww  Thanks! :laugh:


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## defdaz

gambitbullet said:


> how long does something like this take?


You build up a base model using spheres to start with -










Then convert it into a mesh and slowly build it up. Takes a while!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

That's top draw mate.


----------



## pira

Pretty damn cool mate! Looking forward to the finished piece!


----------



## defdaz

Cheers Gsedge1 - more updates over the weekend hopefully.


----------



## Kezz

Thats well cool!!!


----------



## defdaz

pira said:


> Pretty damn cool mate! Looking forward to the finished piece!


Thanks! Me too, he's such an amazing bodybuilder. Hope he's recovering well.


----------



## defdaz

Kezz said:


> Thats well cool!!!


Aww!  Cheers mate! :beer:


----------



## benicillin

Thats awesome mate nice one. Khan's back is savage!


----------



## defdaz

benicillin said:


> Thats awesome mate nice one. Khan's back is savage!


Thanks! Amen! His arms are bonkers too - as I was building them out I kept thinking 'this can't be right!?!?' lmao!


----------



## benicillin

Yeah he's on the cover of a Flex magazine i have doing Curls, almost looks fake!


----------



## Jem

Aaah dazzle didnt know you did all this mate - my ex did CGI at uni and drove me mad with soft image etc ....I know how much work goes into the smallest of models ...feckin hours ..hence him being an ex lmao ! still - he's making damned good money out of it these days


----------



## defdaz

The security guard guy Jem?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> The security guard guy Jem?


Heaven forbid :lol: :lol: :lol:

No kid's dad :thumb:


----------



## colt24

Good work bud, my brother does 3d visuals for his job, but he does building's.. I use to do the odd 3dmax back in the day, you should post it up on http://www.3dtotal.com/


----------



## PHMG

defdaz said:


> Thanks mate! I use Zbrush though Mudbox is supposedly better these days.


I was under the impression 3DS MAX was the best tool for this kind of thing?

Forgot to say its really good. But get some striations on the glutes. And slightly closer insertions on the bi's towards the elbow bend. Other than that, i would say pretty perfect.


----------



## cecil_sensation

thats sick mate.

do 1 of me lmao 

but is really impressive


----------



## Ryan16

Thats awesome mate, im guessing your either a graphic designer or something similar?


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Heaven forbid :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No kid's dad :thumb:


Oh right lol! What sort of stuff does he do now then Em?



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I was under the impression 3DS MAX was the best tool for this kind of thing?
> 
> Forgot to say its really good. But get some striations on the glutes. And slightly closer insertions on the bi's towards the elbow bend. Other than that, i would say pretty perfect.


Thanks mate! Zbrush and Mudbox etc. are sculting packages, that allow you up sculpt and paint in 3D. 3DS and Maya etc. all modelling and animation packages. You can import and export between them and zbrush - so you could create a base mesh in 3DS if you fancied and then export it into zbrush and sculpt it.



oliver Roberts said:


> thats sick mate.
> 
> do 1 of me lmao
> 
> but is really impressive


Haha thanks buddy. I will be doing commissions once I'm happy with my skills but they won't be cheap! There will be real models too - imagine a 12 inch model of yourself at your best (ish - maybe better if you want!) on the mantle piece!! Awesome.



Ryan16 said:


> Thats awesome mate, im guessing your either a graphic designer or something similar?


Thanks Ryan!! No mate I'm not. I work in IT.


----------



## defdaz

Update 2. Front roughed in now - i.e. starting point to start adding more detail and correcting issues. Face to be roughed in next. Asymmetry won't be done until last so won't look correct until this is done.

Thanks everyone so much for their feedback and remarks so far - totally didn't expect such a great response! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

defdaz said:


> *imagine a 12 inch model of yourself at your best (ish - maybe better if you want!) on the mantle piece!! Awesome.*
> 
> Thanks Ryan!! No mate I'm not. I work in IT.


*you could make them and sell the endorsements to the pros *  *!*

*
*

*
*damn really? youd make a good graphic artist or the likes of a games designer with those skills  !

ohh and second update looks good, nice work with the abs!


----------



## Hardc0re

Nice work. Im sure 12inch models would sell well.

What got you interested in this kind of work?


----------



## defdaz

Thanks guys, really appreciate it.

Not sure what got me interested - I really like drawing and got into computer art and then before you know it you're like, ooooooh 3D? Shexahhh! 

New update below peeps, coming along nicely and thanks to Fivos I have some better photos to work from now. :thumb:


----------



## Fivos

Nice work pal, cant wait to see the finished product :thumbup1:

Fivos


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> About six hours so far, probably 20 hours to finish model before any texturing.
> 
> This head bust of Flex took about 15 hours.


Flex who???

Zack khan model is coming along well, kudos! :beer:


----------



## defdaz

Lol I take it you don't think that looks like Flex Wheeler then mate!  It does when textured, honest *cough*.

Thanks mate, he's getting there. :thumb:


----------



## gym rat

defdaz said:


> About six hours so far, probably 20 hours to finish model before any texturing.
> 
> This head bust of Flex took about 15 hours.


very impressive mate, this one looks alot like roelly winklar


----------



## PHMG

Hahahahaha ^^^^^

awesome mate!


----------



## defdaz

Just another progress shot - this time of Zack's face. :thumb: I've added texture to it to help me see where it needs correcting.


----------



## Spriggen

Looks brilliant mate! Really looking forward to the final product


----------



## XL

Very cool.

Subbed.


----------



## lazy

Very interesting stuff.

I used to mess around with povray when I was a kid, used to spend hours editing text files to get 3d shapes. Amazing what can be achieved today.


----------



## defdaz

Thanks guys! I can't wait to see the finished model either! :thumb:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

defdaz said:


> Just another progress shot - this time of Zack's face. :thumb: I've added texture to it to help me see where it needs correcting.


Unreal mate - wicked skills (or skillz.....)


----------



## TaintedSoul

Incredible.. keep it up. You got some skills there.


----------



## weeman

thats fkn awesome!


----------



## winger

That is very cool. Very impressive and the utmost respect for all the long hours.

I mess with photoshop and really suck at it..lol


----------



## FATBOY

as said very mpressive


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thats actually quite scary how similar it is!! :beer:



defdaz said:


> Just another progress shot - this time of Zack's face. :thumb: I've added texture to it to help me see where it needs correcting.


----------



## kac

superb mate, you could start doing this for cash, send in a pic and get this (thing you do) for £xxx.xx

stunning , well done :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Thanks guys, really appreciate it. :thumb: Hopefully will have it finished by Monday - got to put a limit on it or I could keep going forever and for the envisaged 30cm tall sculpture there's only so much detail required.


----------



## ashie1986

amazing mate. your a pro

subbed


----------



## adamdutton

this is amazing, think zack would really like this too and would probably help with his recovery, bit of extra motivation for him.


----------



## defdaz

Hey thanks guys! Appreciate it (and the reps!). I've actually emailed Zack Adam and he really likes it so that is very cool!! He's an absolute legend.

Here's another update shot - his feet and hands are roughed in now and I'm finalising the proportions and shape before going to the finer details. :thumb:


----------



## hertderg

Never seen anything like this mate , looks amazing .

Reps for all the hours you've put in .


----------



## Milky

I am very impressed.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

that is amazing, how much would you say it's worth?


----------



## FATBOY

wow


----------



## hsmann87

excellent work. i remember using AutoCad at school. And that was difficult enough! Fantastic!


----------



## Gza1

thats sick mate!! seriously cool


----------



## defdaz

Thanks every, I really really appreciate the kind words!! :thumb:

Khaos, not sure at all mate. I'm thinking £1k for a model in pose of choice plus a 30cm tall (mounted on a large wooden plinth) painted sculpture of the model, depending on sculpture requirements etc. (manufacture of the sculpture cost from the 3D model costs $$$). For a top amateur / pro bodybuilder I think it would be bloody amazing to have a life-like sculpture of you on your mantle piece to look at, especially once you're retired etc. At the end of the day we're all vain b8stards so I think there's a market!


----------



## defdaz

Started on quad vein locations...


----------



## Ryan16

mate that vein work is insane! will it be ready for tomos?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

defdaz said:


> Thanks every, I really really appreciate the kind words!! :thumb:
> 
> Khaos, not sure at all mate. I'm thinking £1k for a model in pose of choice plus a 30cm tall (mounted on a large wooden plinth) painted sculpture of the model, depending on sculpture requirements etc. (manufacture of the sculpture cost from the 3D model costs $$$). For a top amateur / pro bodybuilder I think it would be bloody amazing to have a life-like sculpture of you on your mantle piece to look at, especially once you're retired etc. At the end of the day we're all vain b8stards so I think there's a market!


i'm gonna want one, when i go for my Pro card:cool:


----------



## defdaz

Cool, I'll add you to the list Khaos! 

Just uploaded a quick turntable movie to youtube.


----------



## defdaz

Started detailing his abs now...


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

Amazing work mate keep it up.


----------



## defdaz

Thanks KL, muchas gracias!


----------



## BB_999

This is impressive stuff.


----------



## defdaz

Thanks Rich. I'm still learning, hence why it's taking me so long :lol:


----------



## winger

The model looks better than the original.


----------



## defdaz

winger said:


> The model looks better than the original.


Haha thanks mate. I'm not sure that's my intention but I'll take it! :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Abs nearly done, chest next...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

those legs look freakily real!

i'd matt out the trunks though as you have some glowing nuts lol


----------



## defdaz

Haha! I thought you were partial to my hot nuts IB?


----------



## BB_999

The vein detail really makes the difference.


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate, yeah it does. I'm starting to do the asymetry now and then I'll be bumping up the resolution and adding in lots more vein and details. Hopefully it'll be 'finished' today or tomorrow....


----------



## snakebulge

Just caught up on this thread mate and that looks amazing!! Well done!! Can't wait to see the finished article :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate, appreciate it 

Well the form is pretty much finished bar the odd tweak I might make. Next up is a bump up in the polygon count (only 2 million at the mo) and a big push for surface details and more veins [woohoo  ]). Nearly there!


----------



## snakebulge

Excellent stuff fella! That's a talent not many people have! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

oh wow... thats awesome man. why are you making it?


----------



## defdaz

Thanks snakiepants!! :thumb:

Cheers NikstaC. I love 3d modelling, simple. :lol: Oh and it might develop into a business, I think a lot of top bbers would love a statue of themselves on the mantlepiece to show their grandkids one day... 'I used to look like that!'


----------



## Unit_69

Awesome stuff mate

Could you do one of me? Basically just take the pic you put in post#14 and add my face, job's done!


----------



## defdaz

Which one is you?


----------



## defdaz

Here you go, fpmsl!


----------



## ashie1986

lol

very sexy


----------



## snakebulge

defdaz said:


> Here you go, fpmsl!


HaHaHa! LMAO! :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

That's what he wanted!! :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Just another pic I liked...


----------



## cecil_sensation

looks awesome pal


----------



## fadel

Used to do ALOT of C4D and Maya so hats off to you bud, I know first hand how long stuff takes lol I was quite good but to be honest got bored big time so just stopped doing it all completely lol


----------



## defdaz

Cheers guys, thanks very much - really appreciate the kind words


----------



## defdaz

Sorry, meant to say I'm adding skin detail and veins now, nearly finished!


----------



## Barker

Looks great man love the detail of the veins.

Tried doing some of this 3d modelling with cars but don't have the patience, done quite a lot of photoshop work in the past though so i appreciate how much work goes into these things, keep up the good work


----------



## defdaz

Thanks Barker. I know what you mean, lost count of the time this has taken. I'm up to save 100 now.


----------



## defdaz

Arm veins now done peeps


----------



## YEHBUDDY

sh1t hot mate


----------



## defdaz

YEHBUDDY said:


> sh1t hot mate


Lightweight!  Thanks mate. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

Awesome work mate  would be a good way to make extra cash doing these, but god help you if you did and the time it would take :lol: but suppose the better you get he quicker it will take! I think the best look is the kindov sparkly one, really looks like a comp trophy tbh


----------



## defdaz

Haha I know... soooooo many hours so far. Loving it though. I was just about to post a nice arty body sculpture shot lol:


----------



## Unit_69

LOL, brilliant cheers mate, it's like looking into a mirror!



defdaz said:


> Here you go, fpmsl!


----------



## defdaz

Hehe, glad you liked it mate 

Well I've sort of finished! I'm going to spend a while rendering out some good images etc. now but here's a quick spoof poster to start with:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

thats so cool mate


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge

Have been itching to see the final result mate and that is one cool baby there! What a good effort man, that's sooooooo wicked! Rep'd!


----------



## antere07

Thats mint!!!!! Might have missed it but how many hours you reckon its taken?

Reps


----------



## defdaz

Thanks guys, appreciate it. More pics to come. :thumb:

About 70 or 80 hours so far I think, maybe more! Over 100 saves. Blimey!


----------



## bowen86

this is some of the best CAD work that i have seen. well done


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate 

Scarface tribute poster:


----------



## defdaz

A couple of better versions, still early days.


----------



## defdaz

Nice big file for you guys and gals


----------



## crazypaver1

fooking mint lad


----------



## defdaz

Cheers mucka! Here's another one, quadage!


----------



## Guest

Fantastic, even her indoors thinks it's good!!


----------



## defdaz

Haha, awesome! Thanks, it must be good then if a non-bber likes it!


----------



## cecil_sensation

looking awesome mate


----------



## defdaz

Thanks Oli! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

What do you think peeps? Going to start doing a full body skin texture later


----------



## defdaz

And one from the back...


----------



## Jem

What dazzle has so modestly omitted to mention [so far as I can see] is that zack himself is very impressed with these and has been on the phone to him as well as facebook...and so he should ...but nice when you get ackonwledged for your achievements.

[so erm...daz...as per zack's suggestion do I get the before and after :lol: ]


----------



## defdaz

Awww thanks Jemster 

Haha, I don't think I could 'bare' to spend any more time er working on Zack's bits!!!!!


----------



## defdaz

You are probably getting bored of this but here's the start of the texturing proces..


----------



## defdaz

Sorry


----------



## defdaz

Skin rendering update, so you can see how it goes...


----------



## justincjoe

well impressed mate looks class 5*


----------



## JBWILSON

incredible - can't say anything else. :rockon:


----------



## phenom82

Looks amazing, well done!


----------



## defdaz

Thanks guys!! I'll keep posing updates, really spurs me on to get such great feedback, thanks!


----------



## defdaz

Better Terminator pic...


----------



## Ryan16

that terminator pics awesome mate!


----------



## GeordieSteve

defdaz said:


> You are probably getting bored of this but here's the start of the texturing proces..


 That's absolute nuts mate!!!Awesome!


----------



## Jem

He likes the terminator one dazzle


----------



## defdaz

So much so he made it better himself lmao! 

Thanks Ryan and Steve, really really appreciate it. :thumb:


----------



## TOBE

Brilliant work mate! I like the scarface ones you did, although all of them are pretty amazing!!


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate


----------



## snakebulge

Fook me mate, you got some talent there! It just gets better and better IMO! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

lol thanks snakiepants!! 

Skin texture progress shot... slowly getting there...


----------



## rs007

Jesus christ mate!!!

Woudl be good if Zack himself could see this, and the amount of work you put in, bet he'd be chuffed as fvck!


----------



## ardsam

Very very good! I know you have said it before but what program you using matey?


----------



## Ashcrapper

thats excellent mate, very impressive.

havent read all the thread so dont know if been mentioned or if you do it already - you could do some cracking models for computer games, worth looking into if you havent already


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

Cumming along nicely mate :thumb:


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> Jesus christ mate!!!
> 
> Woudl be good if Zack himself could see this, and the amount of work you put in, bet he'd be chuffed as fvck!


Nutter ! course he's seen it ...he spent 20 mins on the phone chatting to daz about it - he wants it made into a full sculpture ...it's his avi on face book as well [terminator one] .....like I said - daz has been very modest about the whole thing


----------



## defdaz

rs007 said:


> Jesus christ mate!!!
> 
> Woudl be good if Zack himself could see this, and the amount of work you put in, bet he'd be chuffed as fvck!


Haha thanks so much mate 

As Jem said he is so appreciative of the stuff I've done and this has made me an even bigger fan than before (and you lot know I was a Zack zealot before the Brits last year defending him against all the naysayers lol!) as he doesn't have to say thanks or anything, but is choosing too. Top bloke!


----------



## defdaz

ardsam said:


> Very very good! I know you have said it before but what program you using matey?


Cheers!! I'm using Zbrush 4.0 and Photoshop CS5 to do the merging of the exported shots from Zbrush.


----------



## defdaz

Ashcrapper said:


> thats excellent mate, very impressive.
> 
> havent read all the thread so dont know if been mentioned or if you do it already - you could do some cracking models for computer games, worth looking into if you havent already


Thanks mate, means a lot to me! I'd love to get into games or film etc. but I'm not sure they'd love me taking a month per model... :lol: :tongue:


----------



## defdaz

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Cumming along nicely mate :thumb:


Haha!! Thanks


----------



## defdaz

Initial back skin texturing almost done now...


----------



## Hobbio

Awesome!


----------



## Fivos

defdaz said:


> Initial back skin texturing almost done now...


Bloody hell mate wouldnt be able to tell the difference betwee that and the real photograph..superb work, simply amazing..

Fivos

ps working on the contact thing for you..will bell you soon for an catchup


----------



## defdaz

Fiv!!! Cheers mate, it is all down to your photos mate - they're flipping incredible! Such detail on them.

Zack gave me the email address for the top guy at Nutrex mate - sorry should have said! Thanks though for trying, really appreciate it! If you've got any Flex contacts though... yes please  :thumb:

Which is the real Zack....


----------



## xpower

defdaz said:


> Fiv!!! Cheers mate, it is all down to your photos mate - they're flipping incredible! Such detail on them.
> 
> Zack gave me the email address for the top guy at Nutrex mate - sorry should have said! Thanks though for trying, really appreciate it! If you've got any Flex contacts though... yes please  :thumb:
> 
> Which is the real Zack....


 That's absolutely stunning work :thumb: (not sure of the reall one lol)


----------



## defdaz

Haha, thanks mate


----------



## Fivos

defdaz said:


> Fiv!!! Cheers mate, it is all down to your photos mate - they're flipping incredible! Such detail on them.
> 
> Zack gave me the email address for the top guy at Nutrex mate - sorry should have said! Thanks though for trying, really appreciate it! If you've got any Flex contacts though... yes please  :thumb:
> 
> Which is the real Zack....


DAMNNN :lol: :lol: :lol: cant wait to see the finished spining article..

Fivos


----------



## Uriel

I bet defdaz has his own special pervy muscle worshippers collection where Zacks winky is out lol


----------



## defdaz

And a real sculpture if I can convince Nutrex


----------



## defdaz

Uriel said:


> I bet defdaz has his own special pervy muscle worshippers collection where Zacks winky is out lol


LMAO!!! :lol: :laugh:

There was talk of a before and after shot having had Jem walk past him :innocent:


----------



## defdaz

God said:


> Very impressive! Detail is just incredible.


Thank you, Lord! :laugh:


----------



## craftybutcher

Uriel said:


> I bet defdaz has his own special pervy muscle worshippers collection where Zacks winky is out lol


Haha.

Can you do one of me but make my winky bigger? :laugh:

Excellent work there mate could see yourself a nice little earner from the others hopefully


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> LMAO!!! :lol: :laugh:
> 
> There was talk of a before and after shot having had Jem walk past him :innocent:


Zack requested that not moi :blink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

defdaz said:


> LMAO!!! :lol: :laugh:
> 
> There was talk of a before and after shot having had Jem walk past him :innocent:


What, he has a stiffy and it goes when Jem passes:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> What, he has a stiffy and it goes when Jem passes:lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO  :lol: 

.....fooking auld tosser :lol: :lol:

anyway enough of thread spammage now - get back to the graphics !


----------



## Incredible Bulk

had two guys at work try and tell the difference between the two.... the both got it wrong lol.

congrats!

spot on work bud


----------



## defdaz

Incredible Bulk said:


> had two guys at work try and tell the difference between the two.... the both got it wrong lol.
> 
> congrats!
> 
> spot on work bud


No way?! Really?! That's amazing! Thanks for telling me Aaron! :thumbup1: Like I say though, if I didn't have Fivos' brilliant photos to use it'd be a completely different story...


----------



## defdaz

New shot...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

is the pic compressed laterally?


----------



## defdaz

No perspective on mate... Most shots I've been doing have some sort of artificial perspective added but as I'm painting I need it off. So it makes him look a little 'flat'... is that what you mean?


----------



## defdaz




----------



## dixie normus

Incredible work!

Any chance of a bent over keekie winker shot? :whistling:


----------



## Winston1436114700

Uriel said:


> What, he has a stiffy and it goes when Jem passes:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Made me lol reps!!


----------



## H22civic

Amazing work mate.


----------



## defdaz

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Gza1

looks wicked mate!! detail is incredible!!


----------



## defdaz

Chees Gza1, much appreciated mate


----------



## Guest

Absolutely amazing, wow. The detail is insane! I'm almost gobsmacked. Outstanding work.


----------



## defdaz

Cheers Dan, Almost? I'll have to try harder!


----------



## Jem

Winston said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Made me lol reps!!


Whatever Winston :cursing: :whistling: only me friends are allowed to laugh at that one


----------



## mark333

defdaz, take a look at this link....

http://underground.nutrex.com/videos/zack-khan/RoadtoRecovery/blogEntry19.asp


----------



## defdaz

Awww.  Thanks mark333!


----------



## defdaz

Another poster design (not my original design)


----------



## WWR

Thats mind blowing! Just to think it started off as looking something like ducktape and plastic piping :S


----------



## defdaz

Cheers dude! Haha, it did lol!

another poster:


----------



## defdaz

Probably my last update:

Turntable vid:


----------



## Fivos

defdaz said:


> Probably my last update:
> 
> Turntable vid:


SIMPLY SUPERB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fivos


----------



## defdaz

Thanks so much Fivos and Almighty One!!


----------



## craftybutcher

defdaz said:


> Thanks so much Fivos and* Almighty One*!!


No problem :tongue:


----------



## Jack92

he mentioned this in his latest blog post


----------



## defdaz

Jack92 said:


> he mentioned this in his latest blog post


Yeah I got a shout out from the big man himself. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just sat and read the whole thread and for once in my life didnt skim through to catch the bullet points.

Already repped you but great work mate... I'm seldom impressed and even less frequently do I give out compliments but I am truely taken aback and how good your work is esp if this is a hobby thing?

Am guessing nutrex might be interested in having you do some promo work for them? Hope so anyway... be great if so.

Not just the modelling work but your design skills are pretty good too.... you have a good eye :thumbup1:

Whats your main job mate?


----------



## benicillin

absolutely mind boggling mate, incredible!


----------



## defdaz

Thanks so much both, I really really appreciate such positive feedback!

Yep it's just a hobby Z but you never know, could turn into a business if I keep working at it. I work in IT, app support and development and it is very tedious. 11 years in it and I need a change pronto! :lol:

Nutrex haven't responded to me unfortunately but Zack is working on them so hopefully we might get the model of Zack 3D printed into a real statue. Fingers crossed.

At the mo, this is my fave picture. The skin texturing seems really good to me, pretty realistic! Oh and Zack asked me to do one with his new scars lmao!


----------



## benicillin

seriously am speechless mate, its just mental.

and the fact that zack got in touch personally is just wicked! good luck to you mate, hope it all takes off for you!


----------



## tom0311

That pic of the legs just above is crazy... fair play.


----------



## defdaz

benicillin said:



> seriously am speechless mate, its just mental.
> 
> and the fact that zack got in touch personally is just wicked! good luck to you mate, hope it all takes off for you!


Hehe thanks mate, appreciate it! Where abouts are you in somerset mate? I'm in Winscombe, near Cheddar / Weston.


----------



## defdaz

tom0311 said:


> That pic of the legs just above is crazy... fair play.


Hehe thanks so much! I love that pic! :thumb:


----------



## benicillin

defdaz said:


> Hehe thanks mate, appreciate it! Where abouts are you in somerset mate? I'm in Winscombe, near Cheddar / Weston.


oh yeh, nice round there. I'm in the lovely Yeovil mate, such a wonderful place :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Yeovil!? Why!? 

I'm doing another model now - a logo conversion for Asylum Gym!










How it is currently...


----------



## Hobbio

I'm sure you already know this but....you have a real talent mate.

There must be some way you can turn this into a very, very good income. Skills like these shouldn't come cheap.

Good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate, like you do with parenting!! 

Update....


----------



## benicillin

and again mate, quality work.

As for living in yeovil, i'm afraid i don't have a decent answer for that ha! Hopefully won't be here for too much longer


----------



## nobbysnuts123

you're very talented the Khan model is unreal!


----------



## defdaz

Cheers both


----------



## defdaz

The cloth has taken me all day to get half decent...


----------



## defdaz

Turntable video:


----------



## defdaz

Hey all, pretty much finished:


----------



## snakebulge

Fcukin' awesome mate. You should be selling that talent worldwide! So, so, so impressed!


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate, really appreciate it!


----------



## defdaz

Video. Watch in 480p


----------



## defdaz

God said:


> You should do the new logo for UKM, have you spoken to Lorian?


Thanks God, really appreciate it and the reps. :laugh: I don't know if I'm good enough yet to do original work :confused1:


----------



## defdaz

No you never!!! :blush: LMAO! Thanks mate.


----------



## defdaz

Oh, the rejection! 

Means a lot, you must really like the models mate to pm him.  Can't believe I made them tbh. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

seeeee this is what you need to be doing ...putting yourself forward for things ! I'm repping God [erm...that sounds so wrong]


----------



## defdaz

We're going sans flag now...


----------



## defdaz

very true, for this one I only had one angle from a black and white drawing to go from so from the sides and rear I had free reign - a lot easier! I'm also getting better at this whole 3d thing too 

Now with logo...


----------



## defdaz

Video...


----------



## snakebulge

That's wicked mate! Such a talent!


----------



## benicillin

quality mate


----------



## defdaz

Cheers you guys!  :thumb:


----------



## Tony Barnes

Showed a colleague the back shots of Zack, he picked yours as real - superb work, props!


----------



## defdaz

Tony Barnes said:


> Showed a colleague the back shots of Zack, he picked yours as real - superb work, props!


 :lol: Thanks Tony! Even Zack was confused lol! :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Just for fun...



















:lol:


----------



## hackskii

Question.

Can this file be used to make a real lets say brass image?

I mean is this something that can be used to make it to have physical properties?


----------



## defdaz

Hi Hackskii. Yep it can. There's quite a few different techniques, orginating back to CAD work and rapid production techniques and now there are 3D printers that use very similar technology to inkjet printers. They build the model up layer by very fine layer, using a resin or plastic with a binding material. Amazing stuff.

http://www.shapeways.com/model/164215/no_flag_3_6inch.html?gid=ug53207


----------



## hackskii

Pretty slick.

I see they are for sale too.

Did Zack buy one?


----------



## defdaz

I've ordered one as a test, hard to know for sure what material is appropriate without trying it first - would hate for him or anyone to spend serious money on the model and for it not to be good.


----------



## hackskii

It should be bronze/brass, that would make a nice color and last forever.


----------



## defdaz

And very expensive  Cheaper to do it in plastic or their sandstone (if it turns out to be detailed enough) and paint it...


----------



## defdaz

Hey all. I've just took delivery of a 4" tall mini-Zack lol!

I'm really impressed with the amount of detail at 4" but his trunks were too thin so are barely showing. I'm going to order a 6" version in a different higher definition material and see what that looks like. I'll be painting this one.


----------



## Tony Barnes

That's quality - you can see the lines a bit, but not as much as I thought you would - 50% bigger on the next one, I'm sure you'll not really notice them.

Yes, give him some modesty! lol


----------



## defdaz

lol! Thanks Tony and I will do lmao!


----------



## defdaz

I'm working on a new model now, for MAXXMUSCLE gym!


----------



## rs007

Man that 3D model is superb. Wee bit bigger, and coupled with some real world air brushing, and that would look scarily real, would love to see the 6" model!


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate


----------



## snakebulge

As always mate - fcukin wicked! REP'd.


----------



## defdaz

Cheers mate


----------



## defdaz

Nearly finished.... (famous last words!)


----------



## defdaz

Cheers AJ! Really appreciate it.

This one?


----------



## defdaz

MAXXMUSCLE MODEL almost finished. A few poster designs for your amusement peeps!

:thumb:


----------

